

Steve Jobs responding to an insult - 1997 [5 min video] - santu11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FF-tKLISfPE

======
padobson
Yeah yeah, work backwords from the user experience and find/build the
technology to make that happen. Peachy.

What I want to know, is, where can I get a pair of those acid-wash jeans with
the stark, black patches on them?

